# good shampoos?



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok I'm looking for a good shampoo for prissy. She has a long coat and to me it looks a bit dingy. I bought some blueing to try that out. I know it is safe for animals but it almost turned her blue I had to shampoo it out good. Do any of yall have experience with useing bluing? I thought I would just get a new shampoo with a color enhancer in it. what do yall use?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think you're supposed to use a whitening shampoo (one with blueing) every time you shampoo. It dries the coat and skin out too much. I've heard you should only use it once a month.

I use the All Systems whitening shampoo periodically. I have used Pantene moisturizing shampoo for humans for years and love it. It does a great job of whitening w/o blueing and leaves Lady's coat soft and shiny and smelling great.

I have also recently gotten Bless the Beasts detangling shampoo after so many here raved about it. We had a whole thread on it! 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1874

QVC has it on sale - the shampoo, fur polish pomade (wonderful!) and perfume for $17. 

http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?nest=%...ass=&Submit4=Go

You can buy it separately through her website, but it's more expensive.

http://www.blessthebeasts.net/


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I use Blest the Beast for matts and Proline Rinse in between for yellow stains.
Proline should keep your puppy white . It works for me. Take a look at the links provided above in LadysMom post. Lots of good information there


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

What brand is Proline rinse? Where do you get it?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@Mar 31 2005, 02:57 PM
> *What brand is Proline rinse? Where do you get it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47879*


[/QUOTE]

It's a waterless shampoo. I have never seen it in pet stores. I have always had to order it. Many of the catalogues that carry shampoos carry it.

http://www.carealotpets.com/viewItem.asp?I...rDesc=&Search=N

http://www.cherrybrook.com/store/ProductDe...productID=53826


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I just shampoo twice with Coat Handler 15:1 shampoo as a "whitening". It leaves my dog quite bright and clean. If you do use a whitening shampoo, only use it every 3-4 baths as they are very drying. 

For regular shampoo you can try:
Coat Handler
Pantene
Pure Paws
Crown Royal
Mane and Tail

There are lots. It really depends on the coat and where you live as to what works best.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I think the bedhead stuff will be my next shampoo to try after the Bless The Beasts runs out. I love the smell of the Bless the Beasts and Izzy never gets tangles or knots but I'm anxious to try different products so I have something to compare to.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Does anyone have thier contact information from when they recieved products for Bless the Beasts. The company provided some contact information in the box, but i have miss placed it.
I tried to call the number it is out of order. 
I called 411 information. It is not listed.
I tried the Email Undelivered returned. 
My goodness who is shipping this stuff to us when we order it?


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I have bought different puppy shampoos for my baby and it never seemed to help his face so I went to the local pet store to see if they had anything for the stains around the eye and I bought Crystal Eye made by Four Paws. It works a little bit but doesn't totally remove the stains. I had some Baby Shampoo and I decided to use it on Baby Gizmo and it worked wonders for his face. Think about it if it doesn't hurt baby's eyes then it shouldn't hurt to wash a puppy's face with it. I noticed that he isn't scratching as much with the dry skin. So far it is working!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Apr 7 2005, 10:45 AM
> *Does anyone have thier contact information from when they recieved products for Bless the Beasts.   The company provided some contact information in the box, but i have miss placed it.
> I tried to call the number it is out of order.
> I called 411 information.  It is not listed.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I had this same trouble and I think its amazing they have no contacts available. They do however, need to have an account to accept paypal and I got a response from this address [email protected] Since the other emails go undeliverable it is safe to bet that they purposefully removed them since the domain name is obviously still active and to their company. It just doesnt make sense why, unless it is easier and more beneficial for them to be wholesale (as in to QVC) rather than retail and they might be trying to get away from that. In my opinion they should then just not offer the sales on their site but thats just me









Good luck. They were great when I finally did get in contact with them










p.s. (edit) This is absolutely the best shampoo and conditioner, I swear. I do also use the detangling mist from petsilk with it, but even with that and petsilk shampoos Phoebes hair does not feel soft at all. With this she is the softest and fluffiest for much longer than I usually expect!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I like the shimmering lights shampoo and cure care from Sally for Tunder.... It whitens him and he has no problems with mats.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I used shimmering lights last week and Bella came out sparkling white!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Actually, I have been trying out different kinds of whitening shampoos. The last one I bought was from WalMart and I was freaked when I washed Massimo with it. I don't use whiteners often because I think it dries his coat out too much.

Here is a pic of the last 2 I bought, and the bottles are CLEAR, so you can see the color of the shampoos. The second one in the pic is the one I washed Massimo with last. 










Here are some pics of Massimo being washed with the whitener. 


















Yeah.....blue....veeeerry BLUE. I rinsed and rinsed and he still was tinted blue. My husband said if I didn't tell him he wouldn't have noticed. Riiight! He was BLUE!

-c


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Holy $hit! That is blue!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Gee i have never seen a shampoo that blue before. I have bought whiting shampoos but it was ever bule. I hope puppy is ok. Did it work? I would be scared to us it again thinking my puppy would be forever blue.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

That is very blue, similar to shimmer lights. This is the reason behind "little old ladies with blue hair"









The reason bluing shampoo works is that the blue counteracts the yellow tints in the hair. the hair will "grab" the blue for this purpose. If there is too high a concentration of blue pigment in the hair, due to too high a concentration of shampoo or too many consecutive uses, it can and does stain the hair. The milder formula bluing you have pictured probably will not work as well against the yellow but you run less of a chance of that happening. You can probably dilute that stuff with another shampoo or add a dab of that to the other bluing shampoo for better results without the stain.

To remove the bluing sometimes it needs to be bleached out or sometimes a heavy conditioner will lift it enough. Also it will fade with time and bathings, and of course will grow out. The more porous the hair (usually the ends) the more blue will grab, but also will come out easier.

just FYI. I dont know if you wanted all that info


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> That is very blue, similar to shimmer lights. This is the reason behind "little old ladies with blue hair"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

That's really good information


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

oooh there is nothing wrong with the bluing, and I happen to like that too... It just needs to be used carefully








Someone needs to tell the little blue hair ladies they need to give it a rest


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 29 2005, 02:23 PM
> *That is very blue, similar to shimmer lights.  This is the reason behind "little old ladies with blue hair"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It did fade away with another washing of puppy shampoo, and a huge dose of conditioner. He IS much whiter, especially on his feet. It's been raining here, and when he goes outside his little feet get dirty. That's why I wanted to whiten him. 

BTW- Info is GOOD, thanks!









-c


----------

